# Schimmel



## Fräbel (7. Dez. 2017)

Wehr hat von euch eine Teichabdeckung? 

Wie macht ihr das mit der Feuchtigkeit unter der Teichabdeckung? Bei mir ist jetzt Schimmel entstanden. Luftfeuchtigkeit 95%


----------



## tosa (7. Dez. 2017)

lüften, lüften, lüften


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2017)

Also ein Foto wäre sehr,sehr gut.
Einmal alles und einmal die schimmeligen Stellen.


----------



## Fräbel (8. Dez. 2017)




----------



## Lion (8. Dez. 2017)

Fräbel schrieb:


> Wehr hat von euch eine Teichabdeckung?
> 
> Wie macht ihr das mit der Feuchtigkeit unter der Teichabdeckung? Bei mir ist jetzt Schimmel entstanden. Luftfeuchtigkeit 95%



hallo Fräbel,
ich würde die Teichabdeckung entfernen, in der freien Natur gibt es auch keine Wasserabdeckung
und die Fische passen sich entsprechend an.
Du hast eine gute und perfekte Arbeit für so eine Teichabdeckung geleistet, aber wie ich schon
öfters hören durfte, hat man nur Probleme mit Schwitzwasser, Schimmel usw., und sorry bitte aber,
das ganze sieht auch noch nicht mal schön aus. (ob bei Dir oder ob bei Andere)
Ohne Teichabdeckung kann man auch im Winter einen schönen Blick auf den Teich genießen,
und bei einer gewissen Kälte bildet die Natur selber eine Eisschicht (also Teichabdeckung)
über den Teich. Hier dann natürlich eine Öffnung freihalten.

Viel Erfolg wünscht
Léon


----------



## troll20 (8. Dez. 2017)

Leon, das hilft ihm jetzt nicht wirklich. 
Aber viel lässt sich da eh jetzt nicht machen.
Die Luftfeuchtigkeit wird sich immer an der kalten Folie absetzen, durch Kondensation. Und Holz neigt bei der Feuchtigkeit nunmal Schimmel anzusetzen.
Den Schimmel auf der Folie bekommst auch nur durch abwischen mit zB Essigwasser runter und für begrenzte Zeit gestoppt. 
Aber wie jetzt die Folie von innen reinigen ohne Baden zu gehen


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> aber wie ich schon
> öfters hören durfte, hat man nur Probleme mit Schwitzwasser, Schimmel usw.,



Das stimmt ja nun überhaupt nicht so pauschal.


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

Schwitzwasser ist normal, Schimmel nur dort wo er sich auch im oberen Bereich der Folie absetzen kann. Das ist in diesem Fall das Holz was dafür natürlich sehr anfällig ist. In meinem Folientunnel ist das zwar auch eine Tropfsteinhöhle, das stört aber das verzinkte Rohr wenig. Das was an Holz vorhanden ist (Balken zur Stabilisierung und Teichumrandung) stört die Feuchtigkeit sehr wenig. Schimmelprobleme gibt es immer wieder bei Innenhälterungen wenn das Wasser wärmer als die Raumtemperatur ist. Dort sollte man immer die Raumtemperatur >1 Grad als die Wassertemperatur haben. Das würde bei dem Folientunnel auch funktionieren, nur leider ist das energietechnisch ein Super-Gau.


----------



## Fräbel (8. Dez. 2017)

Ich habe die Abdeckung das erste mal drauf. Ich will mal schauen ob der Teich unter der Abdeckung auch zu friert oder nicht. 
Weil viele andere machen es ja auch schon seit langem.


----------



## Fräbel (8. Dez. 2017)

Beheizen werde ich auf keinen Fall. Das wird zu teuer


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

Fräbel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Abdeckung das erste mal drauf. Ich will mal schauen ob der Teich unter der Abdeckung auch zu friert oder nicht.
> Weil viele andere machen es ja auch schon seit langem.


das klappt auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Dez. 2017)

Meine Teichabdeckung, ist nun 4 Jahre alt..
Bretter sind auch nass, ab und an, etwas grünlich, aber Schimmel, nicht wirklich.

Ansonsten richtige Tropfsteinhöhle. Wasser ist temperiert auf 16 Grad.

Lüfte aber auch täglich etwas, bzw. habe die vordere Front geöffnet.


----------



## lollo (8. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

das Holz sieht unbehandelt aus, für Tropfsteinhöhlen gar nicht gut.


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2017)

Setze in jeden __ Giebel ein 10cm langes 110 HT-ROHR ein als Be-/Enlüftung und so hoch wie möglich.
Wird es zu kalt verkleinerst du das Rohr mit Styrodur.
Ist jetzt erstmal eine Lösung.
Da fällt mir noch ein es gibt auch Entlüfter für WC die sind extra für 110 HT-ROHR gebaut.
Ich glaube nicht das es “Stromfresser“ sind.


----------



## Fräbel (8. Dez. 2017)

Also muss ich die Folie dafür aufschneiden?


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2017)

Ja anders geht es leider nicht.
Bei der Jahreszeit wäre etwas Wärme nicht schlecht, mit Föhr oder so, bevor du schneidest.
Wenn du noch etwas Folie über hast,kann man auch einen Flansch im warmen herstellen, dann mußt du draußen nicht so lange rum fummeln.


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2017)

Für das nächste Jahr borgst du dir ein Flächenbrenner und machst das Holz schwarz.  .......besser und billiger auch Wasser abweisend wie jeder Anstrich.

Sorry, aber heute kommen die Ideen scheibchenweise.


----------



## Lion (8. Dez. 2017)

Fräbel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Abdeckung das erste mal drauf. Ich will mal schauen ob der Teich unter der Abdeckung auch zu friert oder nicht.
> Weil viele andere machen es ja auch schon seit langem.



hallo Fräbel,
hat dein Teich vorher nicht funktioniert ? Ich glaube doch, aber weil wir für die Tiere
noch nach bessere Lösungen suchen, was ja toll ist, kommen wir auf solche Ideen und
nur weil das auch Andere machen, muß das nicht immer besser sein.
Die viele andere sagen auch nicht die Nachteile die so etwas hat, denn es war ja
viel Arbeit, hat viel Geld gekostet und wer gibt da schon zu, das es nicht perfekt oder besser ist.

Hier, mit so einem Projekt bürdest Du dir sehr viel Arbeit auf und damit so ein überdachter Teich
optimal funktioniert, ist noch viel Arbeit und Geld gefragt. Meistens sind die Ehefrauen auch
von so einem Dach, welches den ganzen Ausblick blockiert, nicht sehr begeistert.
Falls jetzt mal ein Problem im Teich auftaucht, blockiert das ganze auch noch den freien Zugang zum Teich.
Und am Ende hast Du keine Lust mehr auf Teich.

Benutze die schöne Dachkonstruktion im Frühjahr für ein großes Gartenhaus und gut ist.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja nun überhaupt nicht so pauschal.



ich kenne nur Außen-Teiche ohne Überdachung die keine Probleme haben, dagegen Teiche mit
Überdachung haben fast alle Probleme oder sehr hohe laufende Kosten, um die anstehende Probleme
fortlaufend zu lösen.

Aber man sagt ja, warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht.

Falls man große Angst um seine Fische hat dann könnte man überlegen, ob
eine Winter-Innenhälterung sinvoll wäre. Muß aber nicht in so einem Fall.

VG. Léon


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Leon,
ich gehe mal davon aus das deine persönliche Meinung ist, von daher stelle ich einfach auch mal ein paar Fragen dazu....


Lion schrieb:


> Die viele andere sagen auch nicht die Nachteile die so etwas hat


und welche Nachteile wären das?
Arbeit und einmaligen Einsatz eines gewissen Budgets hast du ja bereits erwähnt.



Lion schrieb:


> Meistens sind die Ehefrauen auch
> von so einem Dach, welches den ganzen Ausblick blockiert, nicht sehr begeistert.


also meine hat damit keine Probleme, aber ich denke das man sowas vorher besprochen hat.



Lion schrieb:


> Falls jetzt mal ein Problem im Teich auftaucht, blockiert das ganze auch noch den freien Zugang zum Teich.


oh ja, in meinem Fall brauche ich ungefähr 10min um die Folie zu lösen, 10min für die Bälle. 
Aber wie lange brauchst du um eine 30cm Eisschicht auf deinem Teich zu lösen, bzw. wie stellst du fest das du ein Problem im Teich hast?



Lion schrieb:


> ich kenne nur Außen-Teiche ohne Überdachung die keine Probleme haben, dagegen Teiche mit
> Überdachung haben fast alle Probleme oder sehr hohe laufende Kosten, um die anstehende Probleme
> fortlaufend zu lösen.


und welche Probleme haben die mit Überdachung? 
Ach, schade, du hast ja selber geschrieben das du nur welche ohne Überdachung kennst....



Lion schrieb:


> Falls man große Angst um seine Fische hat dann könnte man überlegen, ob
> eine Winter-Innenhälterung sinvoll wäre.


und damit entstehen deutlich größere Probleme. Luftfeuchtigkeit in bewohnten Gebäuden, Schimmel in bewohnten Gebäuden, und mal abgesehen das eine Innenhälterung auch Platz braucht, dazu eine separate eingefahrene Filterung, Frischwasseranschluss (und da gehen mal eben bei 10m3 Volumen in einem Winter ca. 150m3 Wasser und Abwasser weg. Mal abgesehen davon das eine sehr gut gefüllte Innenhälterung deutlich schwerer zu händeln ist als jeder Teich!


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Dez. 2017)

Hi Leon

ich weis gar nicht warum du hier eine Überdachung unbedingt schlecht reden willst 

Lass doch einfach die Leute die es so machen wollen.



Lion schrieb:


> ich kenne nur Außen-Teiche ohne Überdachung die keine Probleme haben



Seltsam bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt.



Lion schrieb:


> dagegen Teiche mit
> Überdachung haben fast alle Probleme



Da hab ich kaum etwas darüber gehört bzw. gelesen.



Lion schrieb:


> sehr hohe laufende Kosten, um die anstehende Probleme
> fortlaufend zu lösen.


 und die wären ???

Ich sehe das mit dem Schimmel unter der Abdeckung nicht als Problem an sondern nur ein ist Zustand von wenig oder gar keiner Belüftung was aber im Handumdrehen zu beheben ist.

Hatte am Anfang auch etwas Schimmel unter meinem Folientunnel weil ich dachte richtig dicht ist gut.
Nachdem ich dann Tagsüber vorn immer etwas aufgelassen hatte war das mit dem Schimmel Geschichte.

Also gäbe es nur Probleme mit abgedeckten Teichen würde es ja wohl keiner mehr machen.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> Die viele andere sagen auch nicht die Nachteile die so etwas hat, denn es war ja
> viel Arbeit, hat viel Geld gekostet und wer gibt da schon zu, das es nicht perfekt oder besser ist.


Ich konnte bei mir bisher keine Nachteile feststellen.
Und wenn du meinen Blog kennst, dann weißt du ja das ich alles dokumentiere, auch die Nachteile.
Bisher gab es eher nur Vorteile.
Teich bleibt von Blättern und anderem Müll frei, wenn es richtig stürmt.
Die Teichtemperatur fällt enorm langsam und dadurch habe ich noch wesentlich höhere Temperaturen als alle ohne Abdeckung die ich persönlich kenne.
Dadurch kann ich weiter füttern und die Fische bekommen die Zeit ohne Futter verkürzt, was doch wesentlich angenehmer für ihre Gesundheit ist.
Im Frühjahr werde ich außerdem wesentlich schneller wieder in Temperaturbereichen sein von denen Leute ohne Abdeckung noch einige Wochen träumen.
Von den Fahrstuhltemperaturen, werde ich außerdem auch noch verschont.
An meine Fische komme ich zur Zeit super einfach dran.
Sollte ich sie fangen müssen, ist meine Abdeckung in 10 Minuten unten.

Zu guter Letzt kenne ich persönlich etliche Leute die wesentlich weniger Probleme haben, seit sie abdecken.
Das heißt nicht, das es auch ohne geht, aber ich habe es bisher nicht bereut die paar Euro investiert zu haben und nehme gerne alle Vorteile mit, die sich daraus ergeben.



Lion schrieb:


> Und am Ende hast Du keine Lust mehr auf Teich


Das ist wieder so eine pauschale Aussage.
Ich zB kenne den Teich von Andre, weil ich schon vor Ort war, also auch Andre selbst.
Und ich glaube kaum das er die Lust daran verlieren wird, nachdem er dieses Jahr alles mögliche schon am Teich gemacht hat und dadurch auch schon einige Erfolge erzielt hat.



Lion schrieb:


> ich kenne nur Außen-Teiche ohne Überdachung die keine Probleme haben, dagegen Teiche mit
> Überdachung haben fast alle Probleme oder sehr hohe laufende Kosten, um die anstehende Probleme
> fortlaufend zu lösen.


Und jetzt die Preisfrage: Warum hat zB mein Teich, der ja abgedeckt ist, hohe laufende Kosten?
Das musst du mir erklären.


----------



## Fräbel (9. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ist wieder so eine pauschale Aussage.
> Ich zB kenne den Teich von Andre, weil ich schon vor Ort war, also auch Andre selbst.
> Und ich glaube kaum das er die Lust daran verlieren wird, nachdem er dieses Jahr alles mögliche schon am Teich gemacht hat und dadurch auch schon einige Erfolge erzielt hat.


Danke
Ja ich hab schon sehr viel gemacht an meinem Teich, dieses Jahr. Allein die Filteranlage, die jetzt für mich perfekt funktioniert. 
Die Kosten für die Abdeckung hällt sich in Grenzen. Holz 50€ Folie 80€ Arbeitsstunden 7. 

Ich habe den Teich abgedeckt, weil ich sehen will ob er zu fiert oder nicht. Und welche Wassertemperatur man im Winter hat.( ohne Heizen). 
Aber auch wegen den Wasserpflanzen, wie unserm __ Lotos. Wenn es nicht zufriert, brauch ich den Lotos im Winter nicht runter stellen ins Tiefe Wasser. 

Wenn z.b. Ein Lotos einfriert ist er Tot. Und der Lotos kostet viel Geld.


----------



## Lion (9. Dez. 2017)

hallo an Euch alle mit Teichabdeckung,
ich mache keine Pauschal-Aussagen sondern betrachte die Sache auch mal von der anderen Seite.
Fräbel schreibt ja, dass Er mit so einer Teichabdeckung Probleme hat und deswegen biete ich Ihm
an, einmal zu überlegen, ob Er diese Richtung unbedingt weiter verfolgen will.

In Eueren Antworten kann man sehr schön lesen, daß auch jeder von Euch das eine oder andere 
Problem mit seiner Teichabdeckung hat aber, ich habe diese Probleme nicht, ich habe die
Arbeit und Wachtung und die Sommerlagerung für so eine Abdeckung nicht, ich habe keine
fortlaufende Kosten für Futter, Strom usw, aber dafür habe ich vieleicht dann ein anderes Problem.
Wurde aber bis heute glücklicherweise verschont (über 16 Jahre Teich)
Jede Sache hat Vor- und Nachteile und natürlich darf und soll jeder von uns es so machen, wie
jeder das für sich als das Richtige sieht. 

Also Fräbel, berichte unbedingt über den Verlauf der Sache weiter, denn das hilft mir und den
anderen Lesern.
 Leon


----------



## tosa (9. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Leon,



Lion schrieb:


> Fräbel schreibt ja, dass Er mit so einer Teichabdeckung Probleme hat


ich denke mal das ein Stoßbelüften dieses Riesenproblem sehr schnell beseitigen wird. Insbesondere wenn es kälter wird dürften da ein paar Minuten reichen da dann die die fehlende Luftfeuchtigkeit der Kälte hier eine sehr schnelle Abhilfe schaffen wird.



Lion schrieb:


> In Eueren Antworten kann man sehr schön lesen, daß auch jeder von Euch das eine oder andere
> Problem mit seiner Teichabdeckung hat aber, ich habe diese Probleme nicht,


da mußt Du leider was anderes als ich gelesen haben.....



Lion schrieb:


> ich habe keine
> fortlaufende Kosten für Futter, Strom usw, aber dafür habe ich vieleicht dann ein anderes Problem.
> Wurde aber bis heute glücklicherweise verschont (über 16 Jahre Teich)


naja, dann sei froh.....


----------



## Fräbel (9. Dez. 2017)

Ich werde versuchen eine Belüftung ein zu bauen. Mal sehen wie. 
Das Holz werde ich im Frühjahr , wenn ich die Konstruktion wieder zurück baue Behandeln und teilweise auswechseln. 
Für‘s nächste Jahr hab ich schon eine andere Idee, wie ich das mache. 
Aber dieses Jahr wird das nichts mehr. 

Stoßlüften kann ich leider nicht jeden Tag. Da der Teich in einem Strebergarten ist. Und ich kann leider nicht jeden Tag vor Ort sein.


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Dez. 2017)

Also ich habe seit Anfang an, eine Abdeckung auf meinem Hochteich.
Diese besteht nun seit 4 Jahren, und es wurde noch nie was getauscht oder ausgewechselt.

Auch ist mir bisher nie der Teich eingefroren, halte damit ohne Probleme die 6-7 Grad WT.
Derzeit mit leichtem heizen, immer noch die 16 Grad.

Natürlich hat die Abdeckung, etwas Geld gekostet, aber das interessiert mich nicht.
Die Stegplatten, halten ewig.. Die Hözer für paar €, werden einfach zamgeschnitten und verbrannt, falls nötig.

Denke Fräbel, kann sich für paar Euro, die Latten neu kaufen!

Nächstes Jahr, so der Plan, investiere ich sogar in eine professionelle Poolabdeckung zum aufschieben..
Dann muss ich leider von meiner treuen Abdeckung Abschied nehmen.


----------



## Fräbel (9. Dez. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit Anfang an, eine Abdeckung auf meinem Hochteich.
> Diese besteht nun seit 4 Jahren, und es wurde noch nie was getauscht oder ausgewechselt.
> 
> Auch ist mir bisher nie der Teich eingefroren, halte damit ohne Probleme die 6-7 Grad WT.
> ...


Hast du Fotos von der Abdeckung?
Wie groß ist die Abdeckung?


----------



## Teich4You (9. Dez. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> In Eueren Antworten kann man sehr schön lesen, daß auch jeder von Euch das eine oder andere
> Problem mit seiner Teichabdeckung hat


Welche?



Lion schrieb:


> ich habe die
> Arbeit und Wachtung und die Sommerlagerung für so eine Abdeckung nicht


Arbeit sagte ich ja, 10 min zum runter holen. Aufbau 20min. Denke das ist zu verkraften.
Sommerlagerung senkrecht unter dem Caport an der Wand. Sind 12,8cm x 200cm vom Platzbedarf. 
Das ist wirklich nicht viel.
Was ist Wachtung?



Lion schrieb:


> ich habe keine
> fortlaufende Kosten für Futter, Strom usw


Echt jetzt? Das siehst du als Nachteil?
Okay, jeder hat andere Ziele und Vorstellungen.



Lion schrieb:


> Jede Sache hat Vor- und Nachteile und natürlich darf und soll jeder von uns es so machen, wie
> jeder das für sich als das Richtige sieht.


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2017)

Wie verhalten sich eigentlich die anderen Tiere im Teich?
Wenn die Außentemperatur stark niedriger sind als die Wassertemperatur(16°zu 5°) .
Z.B. __ Frösche die suchen sich ab 12° einen angenehmen Platz unter Wasser.

Oder schert man alles “über einen Kamm“ ,da ja das Futter sprich Mücken auch noch am Teich währen?


----------



## Teich4You (9. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie verhalten sich eigentlich die anderen Tiere im Teich?
> Wenn die Außentemperatur stark niedriger sind als die Wassertemperatur(16°zu 5°) .
> Z.B. __ Frösche die suchen sich ab 12° einen angenehmen Platz unter Wasser.
> 
> Oder schert man alles “über einen Kamm“ ,da ja das Futter sprich Mücken auch noch am Teich währen?


Bei mir gibts weder Frösche noch Mücken.
Nur Koi und 2 __ Shubunkin.


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2017)

Ach wie trostlos.


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Dez. 2017)

Fräbel schrieb:


> Hast du Fotos von der Abdeckung?
> Wie groß ist die Abdeckung?



Bilder befinden sich in meinem Thread.
Kann dir jetzt nur aus dem Kopf, die länge der Platten angeben - 4 Meter

Brauche für den Auf und Abbau nicht mal 10 Minuten.
Lässt sich dann Platzsparend zusammen klappen.

Alle Seiten sind zum öffnen, auch gleichzeitig.
Seitenteile, sind abnehmbar.


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Dez. 2017)

> Da der Teich in einem *Strebergarten* ist. Und ich kann leider nicht jeden Tag vor Ort sein.


Bei mir ist 'Teich' Entspannung!


----------



## Fräbel (9. Dez. 2017)

Im Sommer entspanne ich mich da auch. 
Umbauten am Teich und im Garten sind für mich aber auch Entspannung


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Dez. 2017)

Wäre das vielleicht etwas für dich?

Hat einen Feuchtigkeitssensor und Anschluß = 110 mm. Braucht nur 19 Watt und läuft sehr leise. Auf der anderen Seite der Abdeckung könntest du eine Durchführung mit Klappe in Luftrichtung nach innen einbauen (ähnlich wie bei Dunstabzugshauben). So würde nur bei Lüfterbetrieb kalte Luft eindringen.

https://www.amazon.de/Bad-Lüfter-Fe...5608&sr=8-1&keywords=lüfter+mit+feuchtesensor


----------



## Fräbel (10. Dez. 2017)

Sowas hab ich mir gestern schonmal im Baumarkt angeschaut.


----------



## lollo (10. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

aber Vorsicht, da keine IP Schutzart angegeben ist, ist so ein Gerät nicht für Tropfsteinhöhlen geeignet. 
Wie in der Produktbeschreibung (Bsp.) angegeben, eignet sich der Lüfter nur für den Innenbereich.


----------



## Fräbel (10. Dez. 2017)

Mhhh


----------



## teichinteressent (10. Dez. 2017)

Dann bläst du die feuchte Luft nicht raus, sondern die Trockene rein. Zusätzlich kann außen einen Rohrbogen nach unten zeigen anbauen. So sollte der Lüfter trocken bleiben.

Sinnvollerweise aber nur einschalten, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit draußen kleiner ist im Zelt.


----------



## Fräbel (10. Dez. 2017)

Dann Blase ich aber die Kalte Luft von draußen rein ins warme.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Dez. 2017)

Warum machst du Dir denn so einen Stress?
Kannst du nicht vorne, zur Terrassenseite einen Schlitz reinschneiden, wo du dann regelmäßig oder täglich mal aufklappen kannst und wieder verschließen?
Z.b. an einer Latte aufschneiden und dann wieder dort verschließen ?

Um das Holz würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, wenn nun täglich etwas gelüftet wird oder ein paar mal nach dem Rechten gesehen wird, dann zirkuliert deine Luft innen auch besser. Beschädigtes Holz, tauscht du nächstes Jahr, einfach aus..


----------



## Fräbel (10. Dez. 2017)

Ich will ungern die Folie beschädigen. 

Ich schau mal und diesen Winter ist es ja auch erstmal nur ein Versuch was passiert.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Dez. 2017)

Ich würde mir auch nicht so einen Stress machen. 
Vielleicht kannst du irgendwo ein Mini-Luftloch lassen, ohne die Folie kaputt zu machen. 
Bei mir ist es auch nicht luftdicht.


----------



## teichinteressent (10. Dez. 2017)

Wie schaust du denn nach dem Rechten mit zu'er Folie?


----------



## Fräbel (10. Dez. 2017)

Hab an der Giebelseite eine kleine Tür eingebaut zum schauen.


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Dez. 2017)

Diese Tür geht nicht zum Lüften?

Mach sie zwei Mal am Tag für eine Stunde zum Lüften auf!


----------



## koiteich1 (11. Dez. 2017)

Fräbel schrieb:


> *Stoßlüften kann ich leider nicht jeden Tag.* *Da der Teich in einem Strebergarten ist*. Und ich kann leider nicht jeden Tag vor Ort sein.



Da geht das mit der Tür leider nicht


----------



## Lion (12. Dez. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Diese Tür geht nicht zum Lüften?
> 
> Mach sie zwei Mal am Tag für eine Stunde zum Lüften auf!





koiteich1 schrieb:


> Da geht das mit der Tür leider nicht



Fräbel hat eine Tür die nicht aufgeht !!!  
Kannte ich so noch nicht, wo kann man solche Türen kaufen?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2017)

Beeindruckend wie alle einfach nur das lesen, was sie wollen, aber nicht dass was Andre geschrieben hat. 

Andre ist nicht jeden Tag vor Ort, wie er schrieb.
Daher kann er die vorhandene Tür nicht pausenlos öffnen und schließen.


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Dez. 2017)

> Ich will ungern die Folie beschädigen.


Dann geht nur die Tür.

Entschuldige bitte meine Ungenauigkeit!
Ich formuliere mal auf 'Mach die Tür alle zwei Tage eine Stunde auf' um!


----------



## Lion (12. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Beeindruckend wie alle einfach nur das lesen, was sie wollen, aber nicht dass was Andre geschrieben hat.
> 
> Andre ist nicht jeden Tag vor Ort, wie er schrieb.
> Daher kann er die vorhandene Tür nicht pausenlos öffnen und schließen.



Ich bin sehr froh, dass wir wenigstens einen Intelligenten hier dabei haben und einer, der sich immer angesprochen fühlt und Vorschläge
von Anderen selten oder kaum akzeptieren kann.
Versuche einmal nur das zu schreiben, damit Du Fräbel helfen kannst und nicht ständig
Vorschläge der Anderen kaputt machen.  Aus den ganzen Vorschlägen kann Fräbel dann selber entscheiden,
was Er nutzt oder nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch nicht so einen Stress machen.
> Vielleicht kannst du irgendwo ein Mini-Luftloch lassen, ohne die Folie kaputt zu machen.
> Bei mir ist es auch nicht luftdicht.


 Das war übrigens mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Lion (12. Dez. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das war übrigens mein Vorschlag.



ja Florian, das finde ich toll und gut ist.
 Léon


----------



## samorai (12. Dez. 2017)

Okay Fräbel, wenn du nicht immer da sein kannst und die Folie keinen Schaden nehmen soll, dann musst du eben wieder buddeln und ein Rohr durch die Erde ziehen.
Ich denke da an ein U nur aussen ein Bogen nach unten damit kein Wasser rein kommt.
Nur zur Regelung der Luftmenge fällt mir nichts ein.

Aber da haben bestimmt die beiden “Sekodanten“ / Vorredner über mir geniale Gedanken dazu.


----------



## muh.gp (12. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Okay Fräbel, wenn du nicht immer da sein kannst und die Folie keinen Schaden nehmen soll, dann musst du eben wieder buddeln und ein Rohr durch die Erde ziehen.
> Ich denke da an ein U nur aussen ein Bogen nach unten damit kein Wasser rein kommt.
> Nur zur Regelung der Luftmenge fällt mir nichts ein.
> 
> Aber da haben bestimmt die beiden “Sekodanten“ / Vorredner über mir geniale Gedanken dazu.



Einfach mal gefragt... Welche "Motivation" soll die Luft haben, dass sie durch ein Rohr in der Erde gehen soll? Und geht dann neue Luft rein oder alte raus? 

Ich würde es einfach so hinnehmen. Der Schimmel schadet nicht. In meinem kleinen "Koihaus" hatte ich im ersten Jahr auch Schimmel, jetzt im dritten Jahr ist er nicht mehr vorhanden. Warum das so ist, weiß ich nicht, aber eventuell hatte das  frische Holz im ersten Jahr noch mehr Feuchte in sich und ist über die letzten Sommer komplett ausgetrocknet.


----------



## samorai (12. Dez. 2017)

Ja muh, ein Rohr nützt da wenig aber zwei gegenüber liegende Rohre die könnten was bewirken.

Fräbel soll das selbst beurteilen, denn ihn gefällt der Schimmel nicht.


----------



## lollo (13. Dez. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Der Schimmel schadet nicht


Hallo,

nur der Edelschimmel auf dem Käse schadet nicht,  aber alles andere an Schimmel ist gesundheitsgefährdent.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Dez. 2017)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur der Edelschimmel auf dem Käse schadet nicht,  aber alles andere an Schimmel ist gesundheitsgefährdent.


Wie gefährdet es die Gesundheit der Koi?


----------



## Fräbel (13. Dez. 2017)

Bin mal wieder da. 
Die Folie werde ich erstmal nicht beschädigen. Ich werde die Folie ab und zu mal hoch nehmen und lüften.

Meine Tür kann ich öffnen aber diese Tür ist nur 30 x 40cm Groß.


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Dez. 2017)

Fräbel schrieb:


> Meine Tür kann ich öffnen aber diese Tür ist nur 30 x 40cm Groß.



Reicht doch .


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2017)

Das lüften (insbesondere querlüften) hat auch den Vorteil das du nicht nur die überhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit raus bringst. Sondern das so auch neues O2 unter deine Abdeckung kann und Co2 Und andere unerwünschte Gase raus kommen.
Dazu reicht für 5 -10 Minuten quer zu lüften.


----------



## Fräbel (14. Dez. 2017)




----------



## muh.gp (15. Dez. 2017)

Gute Lösung! Wo ein Wille ist...


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Dez. 2017)

Geht doch!


----------

